# Craftsman C950-52330-3 2 stage, 29" 10HP auger belt



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey everyone! 


I've been really struggling to figure out what belt this snowblower takes. I can't find the manual for this model and while I have heard similar models close to it such as the 27" or 28" have the same parts I've found this to be untrue in regards to the belt.


I looked online and verified as many times as I could to see what the auger belt size is. I ended up with a 38".


To my surprise my severely stretched belt measures 35.5!


I'm assuming this snow blower takes a 34.4 or similar size belt?


Does anyone else here have a early 90s Craftsman that takes a belt of this size?


Thank you!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF darkbeer. I could only find the below information which isn't for your exact model C950-52330-3. Maybe it is close enough?? 

C950-52320-3 C950-52340-3 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EkrL-y1msslB93KCbpjzGRmCL3RLFYZM/view

Belt list-
 
https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/sears_belts.asp 
traction belt 579932 is a 3/8" x 33.13" 

auger belt 581264 is a 1/2" x 35.6"


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

does the belt need to be replaced? is it loose? could just need to adjust the idler wheel that engages the auger. i think 35.5 and 34.4 are only available in 3/8". i think you might need 35x1/2" belt. Canadian tire usually has some in stock. you can always take it in to compare to all 3 sizes to see which is closest. if it is a full size number you could likely be able to get it cheaper at a farm supply store or automotive store.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> does the belt need to be replaced? is it loose? could just need to adjust the idler wheel that engages the auger. i think 35.5 and 34.4 are only available in 3/8". i think you might need 35x1/2" belt. Canadian tire usually has some in stock. you can always take it in to compare to all 3 sizes to see which is closest. if it is a full size number you could likely be able to get it cheaper at a farm supply store or automotive store.



I figured I'd just go to Canadian tire as well. The belt is 35" exactly right now but it's extremely loose. The idler wheel engages fine and was already moved to it's maximum setting. I did notice that 34.4 is only 3/8" so I'm really confused as well. The belt is for sure 1/2" wide 3/8" deep.


I'll take a look again tomorrow afternoon and attach some photos to show what I mean. Maybe I'm doing something wrong or there's something obvious I'm missing. When the idler is engaged it has well over 1" of deflection.


Thank you for responding!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

3/8 or 1/2 is the width of the belt at the top. if the idler wheel is slid to the max can the arm rotate more to tighten up the belt? if so you may need to tighten up the cable.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF darkbeer. I could only find the below information which isn't for your exact model C950-52330-3. Maybe it is close enough??
> 
> C950-52320-3 C950-52340-3
> <snip>



Thank you. Glad to have joined!



Thanks for hunting this down! What I don't understand is the belt is exactly 35" but when I engage the idler wheel it still has over 1" of deflection. Based on this and what crazzywolfie said I wonder if something else is wrong. I'll check things out tomorrow and add some photos.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> 3/8 or 1/2 is the width of the belt at the top. if the idler wheel is slid to the max can the arm rotate more to tighten up the belt? if so you may need to tighten up the cable.



It can't the back of the arm hits the chassis there is no more movement to be had. Really confused. The drive belt is 3/8" for sure and it's smaller than the auger belt. The size Grunt posted at 3/8" x 33.13" sounds right from a visual inspection. He listed the belt size at 35.6" but this belt is 35" and extremely loose. I'll snap some pics tomorrow hopefully it'll become more clear I'm really confused!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

is is common for drive belt to be 3/8". most of the time the auger belt is 1/2" especially on a 10hp unless it has the dual 3/8" belt setup which it doesn't sound like your machine has. if the belt is too long you could always buy a 34" belt. the manual he posted a link to i believe shows a 35x1/2" auger belt.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> is is common for drive belt to be 3/8". most of the time the auger belt is 1/2" especially on a 10hp unless it has the dual 3/8" belt setup which it doesn't sound like your machine has. if the belt is too long you could always buy a 34" belt. the manual he posted a link to i believe shows a 35x1/2" auger belt.



The belt is exactly 35" now and it's extremely loose. The pulleys are noticeably larger than the drive belt which is 3/8" Seems a 1/2" x 34" belt isn't that easy to find I see that Stens Canada sells one.


The belt itself doesn't even look like it's in that bad of a condition I'm going to have to take a really good look tomorrow and see if anything else could be wrong though A cursory look an hour ago didn't show anything out of place.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

With the belt cover off, reach down and grab the bigger impeller pulley on the back of the bucket and see how much movement is in it. If you have a worn impeller bearing you can chase belt sizes, cable adjustments and idler positions all day.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Like to throw out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings and welcome to the SBF from the Burg!


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

I took some photos to show what's underneath the belt cover. You can see just how much the belt deflects with the idler pulley engaged and moved all the way over in the slot.

There is no more room for the pulley to move any further. The rod it's welded to has a 2nd bar that faces downward that engages the side of the chassis to stop it from moving any further it also has a spring attached to it to put tension on pulling it away.


Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> With the belt cover off, reach down and grab the bigger impeller pulley on the back of the bucket and see how much movement is in it. If you have a worn impeller bearing you can chase belt sizes, cable adjustments and idler positions all day.



Thanks for the suggestion. I just checked this right now and the bearing is just fine absolutely no play and it doesn't stick in the slightest. I attached some photos to show what's going on.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

penna stogey said:


> Like to throw out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings and welcome to the SBF from the Burg!



Thanks! I've been reading the forum for quite a while now. I've always wanted to get a snowblower but wanted an older unit made in Canada so I could modify it as much as I wanted. Other than it having no power for throwing snow it runs like a dream and outside of rust has been very well maintained.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Try a 34.5" belt? A generic part number would be 4L345.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

db130 said:


> Try a 34.5" belt? A generic part number would be 4L345.



The belt is stretched out to 35" right now. Do you think 1/2" smaller is enough based on my photos? Thank you for responding!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

darkbeer said:


> The belt is stretched out to 35" right now. Do you think 1/2" smaller is enough based on my photos? Thank you for responding!


If the current belt is 35" and there's too much deflection even with the tensioner at maximum, then a 34.5" belt would be a good starting point. 

I just went though some belt sizes on a project where a 39" belt was too short and a 39.5" belt was too long, but a 39.3" belt was just right.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

db130 said:


> If the current belt is 35" and there's too much deflection even with the tensioner at maximum, then a 34.5" belt would be a good starting point.
> 
> I just went though some belt sizes on a project where a 39" belt was too short and a 39.5" belt was too long, but a 39.3" belt was just right.


Interesting. I would have thought 34" since the idler wheel is already pushed out as far as it will go if it isn't you can actually cross the belt over itself. I might fuse a piece of vinyl together to double check for fun.

I'll have to call around in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) to see if I can find someone that sells a 1/2" 34.5" kevlar/fibre belt. Seems that all the big box stores only sell 34.4" in 3/8" not 1/2".


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Canadian tire should have a belt size checker in the utility belt section so you can see what size your belt currently is. princess auto should also have a belt size checker if you got one close to use. princess auto is also likely cheaper to get the Kevlar belt. also how you measure a belt may be different than how they normally measure belt. with how much slop you have i would try going with a 34" belt and see how it fits. you could compare your belt to a 35" one at the store.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> Canadian tire should have a belt size checker in the utility belt section so you can see what size your belt currently is. princess auto should also have a belt size checker if you got one close to use. princess auto is also likely cheaper to get the Kevlar belt. also how you measure a belt may be different than how they normally measure belt. with how much slop you have i would try going with a 34" belt and see how it fits. you could compare your belt to a 35" one at the store.


I measured the outside of it and got 34" I'm assuming most of these belts use outside dimensions but I do plan to bring the belt with me to be sure as well as a fabric measuring tape.

Looks like princess auto has one for me to try: https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/a32k-kevlar-v-belt-1-2-x-34-in-/A-p8859811e

Thanks so much for recommending princess auto I had completely forgotten about them! I was really struggling to find this belt sizing I want to grab something before the snow in a couple of days.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Princess Auto has Kevlar belts on sale 25% off and the 1/2 x35 Is 11.99 before the sale .


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

just as long as they got one in stock. i was at the bolton location just last sunday looking for that exact belt and they didn't have any in stock lol. my ariens 5/20 requires a 34.7x1/2" belt or something odd like that and it seems like cheapest belt is about $40. was going to stick a 34" belt on it and hope it lasts.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

gregg said:


> Princess Auto has Kevlar belts on sale 25% off and the 1/2 x35 Is 11.99 before the sale .



The belt I have now measures to 35". The 1/2" 34" is actually $7.49/$9.99 after sale right now! Crazy the one I got from Canadian Tire was $26 before tax!


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> just as long as they got one in stock. i was at the bolton location just last sunday looking for that exact belt and they didn't have any in stock lol. my ariens 5/20 requires a 34.7x1/2" belt or something odd like that and it seems like cheapest belt is about $40. was going to stick a 34" belt on it and hope it lasts.


I'm going to call ahead for sure. I'll be going to the one near Pearson they usually have everything in stock but I'll call anyway. Yeah the belts are expensive the one I picked up was $30 which is crazy to me. The current 35"x1/2" I have now looks fine I think someone put the wrong belt on it. Doesn't look all that worn out but I'm not a belt expert if you're near Brampton anytime soon you can have it! 

Hopefully princess auto has some thick rubber I can use to make some impeller extensions. Baler belt in bulk is hard to find around here hopefully they have some kind of thick rubber I can use to get me through the season. So much sticky snow this year!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

yup i know Canadian tire is definitely not the best place to get belts. if i have to buy belts i always try to see if home depot has them in stock since they are usually about $10 cheaper than Canadian tire for most belts. Canadian tire just usually has the better selection if you need it right now even tho it is limited to common stuff. good place to compare sizes if you need. i wish i had a more fuel efficient vehicle to run around with when i am in your neck of the woods. my main machine actually does run a 35x1/2" belt but hopefully it won't need to be replaced too soon. just replaced it a couple months ago. 

you could see if they have any mud flap material. could try big rig shops for old destroyed mudflaps since i know there is quite a few shops in Brampton. if not i think princess auto may have some. i think that is where my buddy gets the ones for his truck. i got some cut offs of the thick stuff from him for my machine. definitely helps quite a bit. the stuff he gave me looks like it might have been from something like this. 
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/mud-guard-24-x-24-in-/A-p8685117e


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> yup i know Canadian tire is definitely not the best place to get belts. if i have to buy belts i always try to see if home depot has them in stock since they are usually about $10 cheaper than Canadian tire for most belts. Canadian tire just usually has the better selection if you need it right now even tho it is limited to common stuff. good place to compare sizes if you need. i wish i had a more fuel efficient vehicle to run around with when i am in your neck of the woods. my main machine actually does run a 35x1/2" belt but hopefully it won't need to be replaced too soon. just replaced it a couple months ago.
> 
> you could see if they have any mud flap material. could try big rig shops for old destroyed mudflaps since i know there is quite a few shops in Brampton. if not i think princess auto may have some. i think that is where my buddy gets the ones for his truck. i got some cut offs of the thick stuff from him for my machine. definitely helps quite a bit. the stuff he gave me looks like it might have been from something like this.
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/mud-guard-24-x-24-in-/A-p8685117e


I got my girlfriend to buy the belt from me at canadian tire. It was different from what they had on the website some chinese knockoff it doesn't look all that great, either. I was wrong earlier the belt has stretched to 35.5". I checked my belt hoard and actually found a 34" x 1/2" I even have a 33" and 32"! The 34" is insanely small. I'm guessing what I need is either at 34.4" oddball or 34.5" Right now I plan to grab a 35" That 1/2" will probably make an enormous difference as db130 already pointed out earlier in this thread.

That mud guard looks great thanks for the find! I was looking earlier and all the options were quite expensive. I have the rest of the hardware so $13 is no big deal to make it work. I'll probably double the material up and make the flaps a little wider with slots so I can move them down as they wear and eventually flip the two around when the leading flap gets too worn out. It's only a 3 vane impeller so that should be more than enough material. I'll get it all done tomorrow before our next storm Wed night/Thursday. We get tons of drifts here and Thursday is shaping up to be one of the coldest nights of the year with snow!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

does the 34" fit? might have to move the idler wheel all the way back but i would assume if the machine is suppose to have a 35" belt and the one you got is measuring at 3.5 that may be your issue. the 1/2" difference is pretty big. i hate the fraction size belts but i guess that is how the companies make money. why sell a machine with regular size belt when you can use a odd ball size and sell belts for more lol.

i don't think you will need to double up this material if it is the same stuff i got off my buddy. it is pretty thick.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> does the 34" fit? might have to move the idler wheel all the way back but i would assume if the machine is suppose to have a 35" belt and the one you got is measuring at 3.5 that may be your issue. the 1/2" difference is pretty big. i hate the fraction size belts but i guess that is how the companies make money. why sell a machine with regular size belt when you can use a odd ball size and sell belts for more lol.



Nope can't even get it around the pulleys at all it's not even close. It's either supposed to be a 35" or at the very smallest 34.4 / 34.5. Yeah fractional belts are horrible, they're going to be more expensive no matter what since they're not used as often and harder to find. I can see a situation where you want to use off the shelf pulleys but the distance between the two won't suite a standard size easier to just get a custom belt made.


I'll go to princess auto and grab that 35" for $7.50 at the very least it'll get me far more traction than I'm getting now which is pretty pathetic. With the recent heavy snow it was throwing maybe 16" in front of the machine! haha.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

darkbeer said:


> I took some photos to show what's underneath the belt cover. You can see just how much the belt deflects with the idler pulley engaged and moved all the way over in the slot.
> 
> There is no more room for the pulley to move any further. The rod it's welded to has a 2nd bar that faces downward that engages the side of the chassis to stop it from moving any further it also has a spring attached to it to put tension on pulling it away.
> 
> ...


Your Idler pulley can be adjusted, in the slot on your model. The belt with the idler disengaged should need to be coaxed over the engine pulley and should slip when the engine is running. The older grey craftsmans used a fairly thick metal and yours should cleanup good. I just serviced an 8/24 and had to play with the idler to fine tune it.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

gregg said:


> Your Idler pulley can be adjusted, in the slot on your model. The belt with the idler disengaged should need to be coaxed over the engine pulley and should slip when the engine is running. The older grey craftsmans used a fairly thick metal and yours should cleanup good. I just serviced an 8/24 and had to play with the idler to fine tune it.


Thanks you! Earlier on in this post I have pictures the idler pulley is moved over as far as it can go and the cable can't be adjusted it has a mechanism that stops it from going any further so it's maxed out. This is a real oddball version that was made in canada by murray it's impossible to find any information on it. I've seen so many posts on the internet saying it's the same as the 9/27 C950-52119-3 but it's not the belt sizes are completely different otherwise mechanically it looks to be the same I've been using that manual.

You aren't joking though this thing is *stout*. They ran it into something and two of the front auger tines got bent, I'll fix that this summer with a torch. Otherwise everything runs beautifully no bad bearings, nothing else is bent or even close to being worn out. I'll take the rust off and give it a good paint job this summer and make up some new decals.

I want to add a remote chute deflector to it if I can hopefully I can just buy something if not I'll get a metal chute and make one myself.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

Went all the way to princess auto. The ONLY belt sold out was 35"x1/2". I called last night and they had a full box I go there this afternoon at 2:30PM and they're sold out.

I ended up getting a 35" belt from Home Depot for $20 made in the USA. The problem is it seems too tight? Even though mine is stretched to 35" the inner groove is worn out as well. The new belt rides perfectly flush but the bigger issue is it's not slipping at all. The bottom pulley is pretty rusty is it gripping too much?

What's the proper procedure here should I sand down the bottom pulley, wait for the new belt to get a little looser or worn out? Everything else about the belt is perfect I have the idler wheel adjusted all the way out and when I tighten it I get exactly 1/2" of deflection which is what the book says for all the models around mine. Just feels dangerous to have it engage all the time also will it be an issue for starting the engine?

Thank you!


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

darkbeer said:


> I ended up getting a 35" belt from Home Depot for $20 made in the USA. The problem is it seems too tight? Even though mine is stretched to 35" the inner groove is worn out as well. The new belt rides perfectly flush but the bigger issue is it's not slipping at all. The bottom pulley is pretty rusty is it gripping too much?



Whatever this belt measures is incorrect for your machine if top bolt and bottom bolt don't change position:wink2:











If your belt is the one in this picture and you measure it to be 35", and you have a new one that is 35" but seems too tight, one of the measurements is incorrect. New to us blowers contain nothing that is correct IMO. Spark plugs, belts, carbs, gaskets, oil. "I always run panda tear oil in my power equipment" from the previous owner means nothing.
That said, your statement above can't be correct if the dimensions have been verified. The old belt measures 35" and the new belt "measures 35" but is too tight makes no sense.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> Whatever this belt measures is incorrect for your machine if top bolt and bottom bolt don't change position:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used a flexible tape measure and wrapped it around the outside. I made a mistake the 'stretched' / worn out one was 35.5" I corrected that later. The new one is 35" exactly but the taper part is much wider I can see the old one has worn out significantly in that area as it has a 2mm on the underside. The new belt rides flush to the top. I think most of the reason why the new belt feels so much tighter is that reason. If you look at one of my photos you can see how far down the 'centre' of the belt is, it looks cupped. New one is dead flat/flush.


Yeah for sure I changed the spark plug and oil right away. Cleaned out the gas tank and carb bowl the engine runs okay it does do some hunting / surging but I'll do a complete tear down in the summer we haven't had much snow at all this year requiring a snow blower so I'd rather take my time so I can soak the parts and get a carb rebuild kit for this engine. Thanks for the response!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can you pull the arm that the idler wheel is on back any to create some more slack in the belt with the 35" belt? you might have to adjust the auger brake on your machine. in the pics you post it looks like it has some wear so it may be on all the time.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> can you pull the arm that the idler wheel is on back any to create some more slack in the belt with the 35" belt? you might have to adjust the auger brake on your machine. in the pics you post it looks like it has some wear so it may be on all the time.



The idler wheel doesn't touch it at all right now it floats I moved it all the way back. The belt on it's own isn't tight at all there is at least 1.5" of slack on it when pushed from the side. It just grips very well.


I went to look at the auger brake and it does look incredibly worn out. I'll have to figure out where to find something like that for this machine. It would make sense that it's worn because even that incredibly loose / flimsy belt would make the auger turn. It looks like it's barely touching right now I'll see about adjusting it after this next storm. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like you may also be missing a spring on the auger brake arm. should be near where the brake arm comes in contact with the idler wheel arm. may be part of the issue also the auger keeps spinning. rust might cause a bit more grip but should polished off after a couple good uses.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> looks like you may also be missing a spring on the auger brake arm. should be near where the brake arm comes in contact with the idler wheel arm. may be part of the issue also the auger keeps spinning. rust might cause a bit more grip but should polished off after a couple good uses.


I actually removed that spring to change the belt and put it back on so I know it's there and it does have tension. It's dropping down properly I think the brake shoe itself might be worn through. The ones I see online look like a straight rectangle. The one in mine is very sharp and fits the profile of the wheel I think it's useless. You can see the spring on the bar in the photo I just took.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ok. definitely looks worn but still looks like it is not completely worn thru yet. you might have to adjust the adjustment on the idler wheel arm to get it working a bit better even tho it looks like the adjuster needs to be fixed or replaced.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> ok. definitely looks worn but still looks like it is not completely worn thru yet. you might have to adjust the adjustment on the idler wheel arm to get it working a bit better even tho it looks like the adjuster needs to be fixed or replaced.


Hmm okay. I'll try that tomorrow I'll have to lookup how to do that. If the auger doesn't stop at that point I'll try polishing the auger wheel to see if I can get the belt to start slipping with the brake pushed down after adjusting. I'll most likely just run it tomorrow if I have to and deal with it over the weekend. I can't see a larger belt being useful because it's already quite loose without the idler wheel pushing on it. Thank you.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

I checked the arm the brake shoe is attached to. There is no more movement left that's as far down as it will go the arm is welded to a lever on the bottom that hits the side of the chassis and another welded part to restrict movement. The brake doesn't work at all it's worn down far enough that it actually doesn't even touch the wheel anymore. I'll have to buy a new one hopefully I can find one at a reasonable price!


I didn't get a chance to run the machine today the snow storm was a flop. oh well, plenty of time left in the season!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

hahaha the weathermen never seem very accurate lol. you could always try making your own auger brake if they are too expensive. doesn't look like there is much to them.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> hahaha the weathermen never seem very accurate lol. you could always try making your own auger brake if they are too expensive. doesn't look like there is much to them.



Heh yeah that's true weather can also be so localised here I'm at the top of the credit valley. I thought about making my own brake I have some chunks of delrin here I could machine. The most expensive one I found was $20 and as cheap as $7 both in USD. Probably $40 of shipping so we'll see. It's so close to the end of the season I'm not going to bother changing anything until the summer when I can really take the machine apart give it a paint job and give it a really good cleaning. The carb is gummed up for sure, not worth the trouble in the cold for how much I'll use it for now winter is almost over. Not that we've had much of one!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i know how that can be. i use to work in Brampton and weather would be crap here but once you go down caledon mountain the weather would completely change. yup i hate how expensive the silly parts are. i don't have an auger brake on my machine. i just try to be more carefully operating it because i know the augers don't always stop spinning immediately.


----------



## darkbeer (Feb 5, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i know how that can be. i use to work in Brampton and weather would be crap here but once you go down caledon mountain the weather would completely change. yup i hate how expensive the silly parts are. i don't have an auger brake on my machine. i just try to be more carefully operating it because i know the augers don't always stop spinning immediately.


Yeah there is a microclimate here I can't tell you how many times I've seen it raining or snowing down the street while there is nothing here at all.

Brampton Chinguacousy library offer free 3d printing I may just go ahead and take the brake shoe off, measure it make my own 3d model and take it down there. I know they have 1 high end machine I'm not sure what filaments they have but I can buy my own start the print then come back and grab it. A cursory look shows there isn't one out there so I can make it and post it to a few different sites for others to grab.

I did find some models out there for skid plate and skid plate covers they're so expensive but would be cheap to print!


----------

